# Watching 3D Movies in Home Theater



## ahmir (May 24, 2009)

Hi folks,

With all the new 3D movie releases, could anyone please guide me on whats needed to play 3D movies in a home theater environment. I have NAD master series equipment (DVD player, Processor, and Amp), hooked up to a Panasonic LCD projector, and a 120" screen. Speakers and subs are PSB.

Thanks
ahmir


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will need a new receiver, display/projector and BluRay player all of them MUST be HDMI 1.4 compliant.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Panasonic is rumored to have gone a dual HDMI route instead of a single HDMI 1.4a choice on their BD players. This splits the audio and video so an HDMI 1.3 source audio source is available, together with an HDMI 1.4 video output. It saves the need for a new receiver (maybe) but you still need the new 3D player and 3D projector (the latter yet to be marketed). Wait a year or so and the options will be a lot better (and more clear in terms of what's required)!
This 3D thing is great but is a big bugaboo in terms of needing all new equipment just after a lot of folks have invested in the latest and greatest a year back!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

RBTO said:


> Panasonic is rumored to have gone a dual HDMI route instead of the HDMI 1.4 choice on their BD players. This splits the audio and video so two HDMI 1.2 sources are available at the player output. It saves the need for a new receiver (maybe) but you still need the new 3D player and 3D projector (the latter yet to be marketed).


This will not work for 3D, dual HDMI outputs just gives you the ability to send the signal to two different displays at the same time.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> This will not work for 3D, dual HDMI outputs just gives you the ability to send the signal to two different displays at the same time.


Panasonic's outputs are not dual HDMI 1.4a (1.4a is needed for full HD 3D) in the sense that they are identical. One is intended for audio and is HDMI 1.3 while the second carries the video with the 1.4 standard. This allows use with preexisting receivers in some cases since the audio can be extracted as before, but the video HDMI goes straight to the 3D display device.

Check the posts elsewhere in this forum on 3D sources where the Panasonic DMP-BT300 and 350 are discussed and this feature is detailed.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> This will not work for 3D, dual HDMI outputs just gives you the ability to send the signal to two different displays at the same time.


There are some higher-end blu-ray players that have dual HDMI outs & they are advertised for the video purists who prefer to send one interconnect to the receiver for sound and the other directly to the panel/projector for the highest quality signal with the least amount of degradation.

I'm just glad I'm not that paranoid about my signal


----------

